# Web browser for Tivo



## brown_squirrel (Jan 23, 2008)

I would really like to see a browser on the Tivo box. I always want to browse the web while watching tv and it would look pretty nice on the big flat panel! Keyboard connection could be USB for now, but bluetooth connection would be nice down the line. Tivo could also offer a remote with a full qwerty keyboard. Thoughts?


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

The TiVo is not a home theater PC. It doesn't have the CPU or memory to support web browsing and don't forget that it doesn't have an Intel processor nor. Connect a PC to your TV's VGA or HDMI port and switch between the TiVo and the PC.

I don't think we'll ever see web browsing on any current model of TiVo.

You could, however, purchase a PC, add CableCARD or OTA tuners, and run the Nero software TiVo interface. Then you'd get it all...


----------

